# [2010] Space Shuttle Launch



## DVB42

For those that will be in Flordia, the space shuttle Discovery is scheduleed to launch on December 17th at 8:51pm EST. This is a night launch which is very specatular. Following this mission, there will be only one more shuttle flight.

We will be at the Marriott Cypress Harbour that week and will view the launch!


----------



## Sea Six

We'll see how it goes this time!


----------



## Beaglemom3

I hope they fix all the leakies, patch all the holes that need patching and have good weather for a safe launch.

This shuttle reminds me of the old Beaglemobile that I had to put to sleep, finally. Just too many repairs to keep it safe. Even Click & Clack said it was time !

Notice the shuttle behind me in my avatar !


----------



## Talent312

NASA needs to roll the shuttle up to my mechanic's shop.
I like the guy. I'd bet that he could tear a few things out,
put some new stuff in, and for ~$850, have it in fine-shape.


----------



## Davidr

DVB42 said:


> For those that will be in Flordia, the space shuttle Discovery is scheduleed to launch on December 17th at 8:51pm EST. This is a night launch which is very specatular. Following this mission, there will be only one more shuttle flight.
> 
> We will be at the Marriott Cypress Harbour that week and will view the launch!



We watched a shuttle launch from Cypress Harbour years ago.  It was awesome.  It lit up the whole sky.


----------



## MichaelColey

DVB42 said:


> Following this mission, there will be only one more shuttle flight.


Actually, there are two more after this one:

STS-133 (Discovery) is scheduled for 12/17/10
STS-134 (Endeavour) is scheduled for 2/27/11
STS-135 (Atlantis) is scheduled for 6/28/11

(The third and final one is listed on Wikipedia, but not on NASA for some reason!)

We were actually at Johnson Space Center today, so I had looked this up earlier.

We'll just miss two of them (and aren't even close on the third).  I'm hoping for some schedule changes (either by them or by me) so we can see one.  I've only seen them on TV.


----------



## Carol

We will be in Orlando during the December 17th launching and the tickets are sold out. Any suggestions for alternative viewing locations?


----------



## riverdees05

Rats, we are going to be at Cocoa Beach, Feb.19-26, 2011.   We did see one from there a few years back and it was great, probably not as great as being on site, but still great.  The Shuttle had to get up a little before you could see it.


----------



## vacationhopeful

riverdees05 said:


> Rats, we are going to be at Cocoa Beach, Feb.19-26, 2011.   We did see one from there a few years back and it was great, probably not as great as being on site, but still great.  The Shuttle had to get up a little before you could see it.



This launch was delayed from Oct. If things go the timing of the launch is no promise - just like those OCEANFRONT units with feet in the sand units :ignore: .


----------



## Beaglemom3

MichaelColey said:


> Actually, there are two more after this one:
> 
> STS-133 (Discovery) is scheduled for 12/17/10
> STS-134 (Endeavour) is scheduled for 2/27/11
> STS-135 (Atlantis) is scheduled for 6/28/11
> 
> (The third and final one is listed on Wikipedia, but not on NASA for some reason!)
> 
> We were actually at Johnson Space Center today, so I had looked this up earlier.
> 
> We'll just miss two of them (and aren't even close on the third).  I'm hoping for some schedule changes (either by them or by me) so we can see one.  I've only seen them on TV.



Mike, 
  You are correct. My friend at NASA told me about the June-July launch, but it wasn't made public then. It is now and I hope to be there.
  I am going to see if I can get viewing tickets in the NASA lottery if it's available at this time. I'll check and report back.

  I will try to upload my close up photos of NASA, the shuttle and the whole complex  (Mercury & Apollo stuff,too ) if I can figure out how to do this. 

B


----------



## Cheryl20772

We will be in Daytona for the 17th and will have to look up and South that night.  We've been down there on launch nights before.  You don't get to hear/feal the roar, but you can watch it rise from the ground and arch way up in the sky for a long time...spectacular even from that distance.  Hoping for a clear night too.


----------



## Sea Six

Beaglemom3 said:


> I hope they fix all the leakies, patch all the holes that need patching and have good weather for a safe launch.
> 
> This shuttle reminds me of the old Beaglemobile that I had to put to sleep, finally. Just too many repairs to keep it safe. Even Click & Clack said it was time !
> 
> Notice the shuttle behind me in my avatar !



That's funny! There sure were a lot of delays last time they tried.


----------



## MichaelColey

MichaelColey said:


> Actually, there are two more after this one:
> 
> STS-133 (Discovery) is scheduled for 12/17/10
> STS-134 (Endeavour) is scheduled for 2/27/11
> STS-135 (Atlantis) is scheduled for 6/28/11
> 
> (The third and final one is listed on Wikipedia, but not on NASA for some reason!)


Took the kids back to NASA today, and discovered one possible reason the 6/28/11 launch isn't listed yet.  It's not funded and approved yet, while the other two are.

It's sad to see the Shuttle program winding down.  The Constellation program just seems like a step backwards to me.


----------



## DVB42

Currently there are some issues with the external tank and although the schedule is still on for December 17, I sure wouldn't buy non-refundable airline tickets. Since we will be there for the week anyway it is not a problem for us if the flight is delayed. I will be disappointed if it doesn't go off and am especially looking forward to viewing a night launch .


----------



## DVB42

*Launch Delayed*

It is confirmed, NASA will delay the launch of space shuttle Discovery. The launch has been postponed as engineers work to repair cracks in its fuel tank, until at least February. Too bad, I was looking forward to this. However, December is my favorite time of year at Disney so we are still very happy to go.


----------



## DVB42

Talent312 said:


> NASA needs to roll the shuttle up to my mechanic's shop.
> I like the guy. I'd bet that he could tear a few things out,
> put some new stuff in, and for ~$850, have it in fine-shape.



We should have sent this guy down there a week ago!


----------



## Talent312

Originally Posted by Talent312:
NASA needs to roll the shuttle up to my mechanic's shop.
I like the guy... For ~$ 850, he'd have it in fine-shape. 



DVB42 said:


> We should have sent this guy down there a week ago!



Indeed. Whether its a fuel-tank or o-ring issue, if he can't fix it, he'll
find someone who can. He'd even offer to take it for a test-drive.


----------



## DVB42

The updated shuttle launch schedule is Feb. 3rd at 1:34 am. Again this will be a night launch, assuming that the external tank problem is resolved. Hopefully all will go well this time. I am planning to return to the Cape for this one.


----------



## Dori

We will be in Florida for the February launches. I am hoping that somehow we can see them. I have a cousin in Titusville. Is that close enough yo hear the roar of the launch?

Dori


----------



## Talent312

Dori said:


> We will be in Florida for the February launches. I am hoping that somehow we can see them. I have a cousin in Titusville. Is that close enough to hear the roar of the launch?



Anywhere along the Indian River shoreline will be fine, including Sand Point or Space View Parks, or along the causeway to Merritt Island Natl. Seashore. You'll be directly across from the launch pads (and the landing strip).


----------



## DVB42

The remaining scheduled shuttle flights are:

STS-133  	Feb3 	1:34 am EST
STS-134	Apr1	3:15 am EST

Hopefully STS-135 receives funding and if so is scheduled for June 28. All dates and times are tentative. Following these missions the shuttles will be retired.


----------



## DVB42

For those that follow the shuttle launch schedule, STS-133 has slipped again. The latest launch information is:

STS-133 (Discovery)		Feb 24, 2011, 4:50pm EST
STS-134 (Endeavour)		Apr 19, 2011, 7:48pm EST
STS-135 (Atlantis)		June 28, 2011, 3:48pm EDT


----------



## MichaelColey

Thanks for keeping this updated!  Nothing matches up with our trips currently, but as often as the dates are slipping and as often as we're going <G>, you never know.


----------



## kjsgrammy

Thanks for updated dates!  Hope to be able to see Discovery launch if it stays scheduled for Feb. 24th.


----------



## riverdees05

We are going to be in Cocoa Beach on February 24, so hope it is a go.  Where is the best place to keep current on the launch and what are the options for seeing it?


----------



## Dori

Hopefully the February launch will go off as planned. We can easily slide over from Sebring to view it. We have never had this opportunity before. This will be so exciting!

Dori


----------



## xBigBearx

I own at Ocean Landings in the 'C' building. We've seen a few launches during the times we were there. ANywhere near there- on on the beach is a good spot...face north (NNE) and the view is nice.! You can hear it as well. (albiet a few seconds later.....)


----------



## riverdees05

When do they shut down tours of Cape Canaveral before the launch, how far in advance?  We would like to take a tour and see the shuttle on the launch pad before launch and we will be at Cocoa Beach a few days before the scheduled launch.


----------



## DVB42

Today is the 25th anniversary of the Challenger incident. My background is in rocket motor technology and I remember that date very well. NASA subsequently went through some tough times in the following years and incorporated some updated safety features in future missions. Shuttle fights and space exploration in general is inherently risky but is fascinating to me.


----------



## DVB42

riverdees05 said:


> When do they shut down tours of Cape Canaveral before the launch, how far in advance?  We would like to take a tour and see the shuttle on the launch pad before launch and we will be at Cocoa Beach a few days before the scheduled launch.



Attached below are a few links that should answer your questions about viewing the launch and visitors center.


http://www.launchphotography.com/Shuttle_Launch_Viewing.html
http://www.nasa.gov/centers/kennedy/about/view/view_shuttle.html
http://hubpages.com/hub/Watch-a-Space-Shuttle-Launch


----------



## riverdees05

Thanks for the information - just what I was needing.


----------



## DVB42

The shuttle launch date of Feb 24 is approaching and everything looks good so far. The damage to the external tank has been resolved. The shuttle has been moved from the Vehicle Assembly Building to the launch pad and is undergoing flight preparations. Hopefully everything stays on track.

As a side note, the week of the shuttle launch also includes the Daytona 500 (Feb 20) and the opening of spring training for Major League Baseball (various locations in Florida on Feb 26). Add a couple of days at Disney and this is a great week to be in central Florida; it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## DVB42

The launch is still a go for this Thursday, Feb 24 at 4:50 PM EST. If you are lucky enough to go, be sure to arrive early enough to get in position since the roads are crowded and slow moving. 

Happy Viewing -- only two left after this flight! The shuttle will be retired.


----------



## riverdees05

We toured the Kennedy Space Center yesterday, it was busy.  Hope the launch stays on schedule since we fly out on Saturday.


----------



## Tfish

How close to the launch area do you need to be?

Can you see it from Orlando?

Thanks

Fish


----------



## Luanne

Tfish said:


> How close to the launch area do you need to be?
> 
> Can you see it from Orlando?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fish



I doubt you can see it from Orlando.


----------



## riverdees05

Launch is still a go!  Hope the weather continues to be good.


----------



## CapriciousC

Luanne said:


> I doubt you can see it from Orlando.



I agree, for a daytime launch, you wouldn't be able to see it from Orlando.

I lived in St. Petersburg as a child, and then years later lived in Daytona Beach.  We could see night launches (no details, just a big plume of flame and smoke), but not daytime launches from either location.


----------



## MichaelColey

Launched today!

Hope one of the next two gets postponed and ends up being when we're in the area.  We have 8 weeks scheduled in Orlando in the next 6 months, so there's a chance.


----------



## london

*Discovery Launch*

We are at the Resort on Cocoa Beach, and saw the launch from the beach today.

It was a sight to see, and the beaches were packed with people.


----------



## Sea Six

We can usually see it for a minute or so down here on Marco, but there were just enough clouds to the north of us to block the view.


----------



## wcfr1

Great day to see the launch. I am on the other coast in St. Petersburg and I could see the contrail. If you were in Orlando I bet you could get a great view.

Only 2 launches left. If you never saw one you are almost out of luck.


----------



## riverdees05

We saw it from Space View Park in Titusville, FL, it was great!  We are staying at Resort on Cocoa Beach, FL.  It took us an hour to drive to the Space View Park, a 5 hour wait and then another 5 hours to drive back to the resort.  It was worth it!  An exchange via VRI*ety turned out to be perfect timing for the launch.


----------



## Don

Because of the cloudy conditions, we could just barely see a wisp of the contrail as it went up.  Then it went behind a cloud and lost sight of it.


----------



## Deb from NC

We saw it too!  We were at Cypress Harbour for the week, but drove 40 miles (3 hours!) to watch from the Causeway over the Banana River on Highway 528.  Then 3 hours back to Orlando in the traffic.  But it was so exciting..worth the time sitting in traffic!


----------



## riverdees05

The space shuttle Discovery's, fleet's oldest orbiter, landed at 11:57 a.m. on Wednesday, March 8, 2011 at the Kennedy Space Center's Shuttle Landing Facility in Cape Canaveral, FL, after completing a 13-day mission to outfit the International Space Station.


----------



## Don

I hear the sonic boom as it went over Sarasota County.


----------



## Dori

We heard the boom from our mobile home park in Sebring.

Dori


----------



## DVB42

The targeted schedule for the two remaining flights is as follows:

STS-134 (Endeavour) Apr 19, 2011, 7:48pm EST
STS-135 (Atlantis) June 28, 2011, 3:48pm EDT




MichaelColey said:


> Launched today!
> 
> Hope one of the next two gets postponed and ends up being when we're in the area.  We have 8 weeks scheduled in Orlando in the next 6 months, so there's a chance.



Michael, there is a VERY high chance that STS-135 will be delayed until later this year. So hopefully you will be there. STS-134 is still looking good for April 19th.


----------



## MichaelColey

DVB42 said:


> Michael, there is a VERY high chance that STS-135 will be delayed until later this year. So hopefully you will be there. STS-134 is still looking good for April 19th.


We missed STS-133 by less than two weeks and we'll miss STS-134 by a few days (we come home on 4/15), but I'm still hopeful that STS-135 gets delayed until our August trip.  Would LOVE to catch the very last one.  I've never seen a launch live, and the shuttle program has been around most of my life.  I was in middle school when it started.  I still remember the Challenger (when I was a high school senior) and Columbia disasters.


----------



## Beaglemom3

I was at the STS-133 launch and it was amazing. 

I was down there in November at the Discovery & car placard (a must have !) on Ebay from a reliable seller. He was very good and you can PM me for information about him if you'd like.

There are a few options (unless you're a VIP) to view:

KSC: About 4 miles away, but lots of things to do while waiting for the launch and there are restaurants and facilities for creature comforts. 
The only negative is that the tree line sort of blocks the initial takeoff, but when it lifted, it was awesome. You see the shuttle above a yellow-orange ball flame and then feel the rumble come across the plain. 

We got there early and had no problem with traffic, but returning south to Cocoa was a two hour crawl and we had waited for a couple hours at KSC thinking that the traffic would ease by the time we left. 

Causeway:  Good view of liftoff, but I am not sure of any creature comforts out there not having been there. I saw the lines of folks being directed to their designated bus leaving for the Causeway from KSC.

Other: There are a couple/few tour operators that sell tickets.

Other/Other: View from the beaches. Front row seats !

I could not get a t/s unit, but stayed at the Radisson Port Canaveral and enjoyed. Got to meet Col. Randy Bresnick at Zachary's Restaurant (STS-129) by pure accident. Gracious man. Zachary's is apparently the place where a lot of Houston DOD and the occasional astronaut have breakfast. It's a small, family casual place. Good breakfasts.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*June Shuttle Launch Schedule*



DVB42 said:


> The targeted schedule for the two remaining flights is as follows:
> 
> STS-134 (Endeavour) Apr 19, 2011, 7:48pm EST
> STS-135 (Atlantis) June 28, 2011, 3:48pm EDT
> 
> Michael, there is a *VERY high chance *that STS-135 will be delayed until later this year. So hopefully you will be there. STS-134 is still looking good for April 19th.



------------------------------------------------
DVB42, how far ahead of schedule launch do you think it could be known if STS-135 would be delayed?  Only reason we are going to hot Florida at that time is to let our grandson experience the shuttle launch.  I am hesitating to make airline reservations if the delay appears to be announced within the next month or so (while I can still cancel my ts exchange outside the 60 day flexchange period).  Thanks for any insight you can give!


----------



## RedHook

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> ------------------------------------------------
> DVB42, how far ahead of schedule launch do you think it could be known if STS-135 would be delayed?  Only reason we are going to hot Florida at that time is to let our grandson experience the shuttle launch.  I am hesitating to make airline reservations if the delay appears to be announced within the next month or so (while I can still cancel my ts exchange outside the 60 day flexchange period).  Thanks for any insight you can give!



Luv, there could be an advanced delay because of some kind of technical issue, but you are far more likely to encounter a weather delay. I live in Central Florida, and we pretty much count on a thunderstorm every afternoon around 4:00 PM. 

One summer we were sitting on Cocoa Beach waiting for the launch. Sure enough, clouds started rolling in, and word soon got around that it was scratched. When that happens, they usually find a window within the next day or two. But we've seen these things pushed back for days because of storms.


----------



## Beaglemom3

RedHook said:


> Luv, there could be an advanced delay because of some kind of technical issue, but you are far more likely to encounter a weather delay. I live in Central Florida, and we pretty much count on a thunderstorm every afternoon around 4:00 PM.
> 
> One summer we were sitting on Cocoa Beach waiting for the launch. Sure enough, clouds started rolling in, and word soon got around that it was scratched. When that happens, they usually find a window within the next day or two. But we've seen these things pushed back for days because of storms.




Very true.
I waited the whole week last November for the STS - 133 flight. The launch was scratched due to leaks or high winds or both and sometimes within an hour of the launch time.

NASA has a website for launch window times when a flight is delayed.

Still, it was an enjoyable stay with lots to see and do. Went to some old friends and ate some great restaurants.
So, even if it doesn't launch, lemonade from lemons...............


----------



## DVB42

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> ------------------------------------------------
> DVB42, how far ahead of schedule launch do you think it could be known if STS-135 would be delayed?  Only reason we are going to hot Florida at that time is to let our grandson experience the shuttle launch.  I am hesitating to make airline reservations if the delay appears to be announced within the next month or so (while I can still cancel my ts exchange outside the 60 day flexchange period).  Thanks for any insight you can give!




There are still some funding issues with STS-135. Although it shows up on the flight schedule, it probably will not launch as scheduled. I do not have direct access to the flight schedule team but I have weekly meetings at the NASA Johnson Space Center and stay up to date with the discussions. STS-135 was added to the flight manifest late in the program. Even though it is not funded, I believe it will happen but later than currently scheduled. It is a needed resupply mission to Space Station. The Center Director and many others are pushing hard to ensure funding for this mission.

I will be on-site at NASA/JSC on Tuesday next week and will get the most current information. You should not count on the flight as currently scheduled in June however and I would not buy non-refundable airline tickets yet.

The STS-134 mission still looks good for April 19th. I will get an update for this one on Tuesday as well.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Thanks DVB42*

DVB42,  thanks so much for your answer.  This is exactly the kind of info I was hoping to find out.  We had made reservations at our TS for last September's scheduled launch, and although it was cancelled a couple months ahead of time we still went ahead and enjoyed visiting Orlando and The Mouse.  When we saw another was scheduled for this summer (when we wouldn't have to take the grandson out of school again), we decided to try for it again.  We were lucky enough to get an exchange into an Orlando TS for the week of June 26th, but if there's advance warning that the launch doesn't look like its going to happen that week, we don't want to necessarily go back down there again so soon.  Thanks for your insight as to the possiblity of the delay.  We will hold off on those airline tickets a while.  Please keep us advised.  Much thanks!


----------



## classiclincoln

Last year, my son requested tickets from our local US congressman.  Well, Monday, he got the email!  So, we're leaving Sunday for the 2 day drive.  Staying in Orlando, going to the launch and driving back to NJ, arriving just in time to fly off for a week at our unit at the Ren. Aruba.

Very exciting 2 weeks coming up!

Stu


----------



## DVB42

*Shuttle Launch Update*

The STS-134 shuttle launch has been pushed back 10 days. It is now scheduled for April 29th at 3:47 EDT. Sorry to report this as some have already made arrangements to go. 

STS-135 is still targeted for June 28th but as we have discussed previously, it will likely slip. There is no new information to report from NASA yet. I will keep this thread current as I hear new information.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Thanks DVB42*

Thanks, DVB42, for your most recent update, and we look forward to your future updates as well.


----------



## DVB42

There is less than one week to go before the launch of STS-134. The schedule remains for a April 29th mission. I have kept my schedule open for this one and made arrangements to travel to the site on the 28th. As we all know there is only one more opportunity to see a shuttle launch following this one.

STS-135 is still targeted for June 28th and no schedule updates are likely until after the STS-134 mission has been completed.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Dvb42,*

Thanks for keeping us posted!  I hope your plans work out, and the shuttle stays on schedule for April 29th!  And we'll keep hoping that the June 28th launch still takes place on the scheduled date also.  Please continue to keep us in the know!


----------



## classiclincoln

Yes, we switched our reservations and since we're currently at the Ren Aruba (sans kids), my son's friend's dad is taking them down.  So at least they'll be able to see it....but that's OK, we're enjoying Aruba!


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Launch Viewing Tickets*



classiclincoln said:


> Last year, my son requested tickets from our local US congressman.  Well, Monday, he got the email!  So, we're leaving Sunday for the 2 day drive.  Staying in Orlando, going to the launch and driving back to NJ, arriving just in time to fly off for a week at our unit at the Ren. Aruba.
> 
> Very exciting 2 weeks coming up!
> 
> Stu



When the launch is postponed, like it was this month, what happens with your viewing tickets?  Are they automatically changed to the new date, or do you have to re-apply for new tickets?


----------



## classiclincoln

Nope, once you get them, they're yours for whenever the shuttle goes off.  He's scheduled to leave Wednesday for Friday's launch.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

Thanks, classiclincoln.  Probably too late, but we'll try to get them from our Congresswoman for June.


----------



## DVB42

The weather forcast for launch time on April 29th looks good. There are no technical issues at this time and hopefully the launch will proceed as scheduled. A large crowd is expected so allow plenty of time for traffic if you plan on going.


----------



## cpnuser

*Shuttle Launch May 8*

Well, I really hoped we would get to see the shuttle launch while we were here at Vacation Villas in Titusville.  It's been moved up to May 8. We are leaving Friday, so I guess we'll watch the trail from Tampa if the sky is cloudless.  Before it was cancelled on Friday, we had a spot in a parking lot on the Indian River straight across from the launch site.  Everyone was disappointed, but safety comes first.


----------



## MichaelColey

Wow!  We might actually catch this one.  We'll be in Orlando 5/6 - 5/13.

They're now saying 5/10 will be the earliest possible launch.

With three kids (8, 5 and 1), I'm not sure how close we will want to get.  We'll have to find the right balance of "how long waiting in traffic" and "how good of a view".  Any suggestions?  What would we see from Orlando?  Just the contrails?

How close would you suggest, and any particular route or location?


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Shuttle Delay*

We were really sorry to hear about the delay.  We're sure it was a big disappointment for everyone vacationing in the area who had planned on viewing Endeavour's launch.  But, as you said, safety is #1 importance.  We hear it is now tentatively scheduled for a May 10th launch.


----------



## riverdees05

*Where to watch the Space Shuttle Launches*

http://www.launchphotography.com/Shuttle_Launch_Viewing.html


----------



## cpnuser

*Launch- May 10(?)*

It's about 30 miles over to Titusville from Orlando.  We drove over to the Indian River Friday(a mile from  the timeshare we are staying at) & got a spot  to park($10) in a restaurant parking lot on the Indian River side of Main St.(Hwy. 1) about 9:30 AM-the launch was suppose to take off about 4PM which was of course cancelled around 1 PM.  If it was me, I would take folding chairs, pack a lunch with drinks & go on over early to see it up close.  If it's cancelled, it might take you a little longer to return to Orlando because of traffic.  If you go on over & it takes off, I think you'll be really glad you went.


----------



## DVB42

We were at the launch site when the delay was announced. There is a problem in the circuitry of the auxiliary power unit (APU). As a result a heater was not operational for one of the fuel lines that transports hydrazine. Bottom line is that the earliest possible fix will result in a launch date on May 10th. We will need to watch the schedule closely since that date could easily slip further. Unfortunately, I am not sure I will be able to return to the cape for this flight. However, I am trying to rearrange my schedule.

Michael, there is not a safety issue when viewing from any of the designated areas. You will be well out of the "blast zone" for any possible failure scenario, including a launch pad incident or a flight failure. If you can not access the causeway, where a pass is required, I would recommend the Titusville locations.


----------



## Beaglemom3

We got our placard (car)  and admission pass for viewing from KSC on Ebay. Look for sellers with great ratings and lots of sales.

You may be able to strike a deal due to the delays.

Placards have the original launch date on them and are honored.

It was great to kill time prior to the launch at the Center. Lots of things do see, do, eat, drink, etc.

It was money well spent.

The two hour ride back to the Radisson Port was the only dim spot, but it was expected. We could/should have spent more time touring the KSC instead of sitting in traffic as they keep later hours on launch dates.


----------



## MichaelColey

DVB42 said:


> Michael, there is not a safety issue when viewing from any of the designated areas.


Sorry, didn't mean to imply that we didn't want to get too close because of safety - just not sure it's worth several hours of driving, several hours of waiting, several hours of driving back, with an 8, 5 and 1 year old.  That could easily be a pretty miserable 12-16 hour day.

I think we'll try to see what we can from Orlando.  When it gets close to launch time, if the sky is clear, we'll find as high/clear of a spot as we can and just watch for the contrails.


----------



## Beaglemom3

MichaelColey said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to imply that we didn't want to get too close because of safety - just not sure it's worth several hours of driving, several hours of waiting, several hours of driving back, with an 8, 5 and 1 year old.  That could easily be a pretty miserable 12-16 hour day.
> 
> I think we'll try to see what we can from Orlando.  When it gets close to launch time, if the sky is clear, we'll find as high/clear of a spot as we can and just watch for the contrails.




Mike,

  Let them run amok at KSC ! They (you, too) can take a nap in the car in the parking lot. Lots of families brought picnic baskets, toured the center, played frisbee, danced around in the kids' center & fountain.

http://travelwithkids.about.com/cs/sciencemuseums/a/spacecenter.htm

http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/childrens-play-dome.aspx

There's a neat, timed, kids' fountain that was being enjoyed when I was there. Bring towels or you'll end up buying the $25 ones at the gift shop !


----------



## DVB42

STS-134 launch date has been pushed back to May 16th.


----------



## deemarket

*Shuttle Launch - view from Caribbean & Dreams Cocoa Beach*



DVB42 said:


> STS-134 launch date has been pushed back to May 16th.



We will be in Cocoa Beach Monday, May 16th.  Staying at Caribbean & Dreams which is on the beach.  Will we have a good view from our balcony?


----------



## DVB42

Beach Star said:


> We will be in Cocoa Beach Monday, May 16th.  Staying at Caribbean & Dreams which is on the beach.  Will we have a good view from our balcony?



You can see the shuttle in flight from Cocoa Beach. However you can not see it lift off from the pad. I am not sure about the view from your balcony. There could be obstructions such as other building, trees, etc. Otherwise you may have a good view. I would check with the staff at your timeshare.

Cocoa Beach is ok but there are better viewing areas close by. If you look at the links from Post 30 in this thread, they will give you details on the best viewing spots.

Good luck!!


----------



## DVB42

Since STS-134 in now scheduled for 8:56 am on May 16th you may want to consider the location of the sun at lift-off. Titusville is normally a good location and preferred over those further south. However for this launch time you will be looking into the sun from Titusville. You may want to consider viewing the launch from the southern locations even though they are a little further away. If you can find a spot along the road near the cruise ship terminals you will get a good look (see links in post #30 for more detail). By far the best location will be from the NASA Causeway. Tickets are required and are sold out, but can be obtained off eBay.

STS-135 has officially slipped into July with no defined target date by NASA. Unofficially some are suggesting "no earlier than" July 12-15. My guess is that it will even slip further.


----------



## moonlightgraham

DVB42 said:


> Since STS-134 in now scheduled for 8:56 am on May 16th you may want to consider the location of the sun at lift-off. Titusville is normally a good location and preferred over those further south. However for this launch time you will be looking into the sun from Titusville. You may want to consider viewing the launch from the southern locations even though they are a little further away. If you can find a spot along the road near the cruise ship terminals you will get a good look (see links in post #30 for more detail). By far the best location will be from the NASA Causeway. Tickets are required and are sold out, but can be obtained off eBay.



Your point about the sun is well-taken but I think it still won't be a problem in Titusville. I own a condo that sits on the Indian River and given that we are close to summer solstice the sun will already be well into the sky and north of the pad. If it's a cloudless day, and that's really what you want for a launch, it might be an issue but I still would take my view over Cocoa Beach and points south.


----------



## DVB42

At launch time the location of sun at zenith is latitude 19deg 06min N and longitude 15deg 17min W. That is directly overhead off the west coast of Mauritania in Africa. From Titusville the suns position will be slightly south from direct east. That coordinate places the launch pad in line with the sun from the Titusville viewing locations. As the shuttle assends it will be in the direction of the sun and viewing will be impacted. It will still be visible but the sun will definately be a factor and you could miss a portion of the flight.

The southern location near the cruise ship terminal will have a north view that places the sun approximately 90deg to your right. It will be much easier to see the entire flight. The distance to the launch pad is about 2 miles further than Titusville (15 miles vs. 13 miles). If it were me I would choose the better sun angle over the increased distance.

The locations along Cocoa Beach will have a north view as well but you are even further away plus you can not see lift-off from the pad.

I know it sounds obvious but in all cases have good sun glasses on hand and do not look directly into the sun.


----------



## classiclincoln

We're here at the Fairfield Inn in Melbourne and will head out very early tomorrow morning.


----------



## pedro47

We were once on vacation in Hilton Head Island,SC and we could see the shuttle going up into the cloud.  Just amazing !!!!


----------



## Pedro

classiclincoln said:


> We're here at the Fairfield Inn in Melbourne and will head out very early tomorrow morning.


Make sure you head out early.  They are expecting half a million people to come to see the launch and traffic is going to be very heavy.


----------



## deemarket

Pedro said:


> Make sure you head out early.  They are expecting half a million people to come to see the launch and traffic is going to be very heavy.



We were just south of the Cocoa Beach Pier on the beach today and could see the shuttle come through low clouds on time 5/16 - 8.56am.  Too far away to see it lift off the pad but we were so glad we were here for the launch even though it was a bid far away.

Go America!  Go Endeavor!


----------



## DVB42

Thanks for the quick report Beach Star. I watched the launch on the NASA channel. It looked very cloudy. From the camera shots, it appeared the orbiter entered the clouds at about 15 seconds into flight and was not visible from the ground past that point. Is that true from those who were there? It looked like a great launch otherwise! I hope everyone that was there got a good look and had a great time!!


----------



## deemarket

DVB42 said:


> Thanks for the quick report Beach Star. I watched the launch on the NASA channel. It looked very cloudy. From the camera shots, it appeared the orbiter entered the clouds at about 15 seconds into flight and was not visible from the ground past that point. Is that true from those who were there? It looked like a great launch otherwise! I hope everyone that was there got a good look and had a great time!!



From our location south of the Cocoa Beach Pier we saw it come out of the clouds at about 1 o'clock looking east.  Could see the exhaust as a bright red, orange, yellow and the smoke trail behind it.  With binoculars I had could hardly see the shuttle it self.  We could hear it also.  Our first viewing.  So exciting!!


----------



## deemarket

*shuttle launch*



Beach Star said:


> From our location south of the Cocoa Beach Pier we saw it come out of the clouds at about 1 o'clock looking east.  Could see the exhaust as a bright red, orange, yellow and the smoke trail behind it.  With binoculars I had could hardly see the shuttle it self.  We could hear it also.  Our first viewing.  So exciting!!



It went back into the clouds after about 10-15 seconds.  Didn't see it again but did hear it again.


----------



## classiclincoln

It was truly amazing!  We had to be at the Merritt Island Mall @ 5 am to be shuttled to the causeway.  Very long day, but well worth it.  My son got some great shots and will post one once we get home; in NC now getting ready to head home.


----------



## MichaelColey

I can't imagine how crazy/crowded the next one is going to be...


----------



## Conan




----------



## DVB42

That is a very good picture that was taken from high above the cloud cover. It is interesting to see the exhaust plume shadow on the clouds.


----------



## classiclincoln

Can't figure out how to upload a picture here, so I've posted a link to another forum that I posted the picture on.

http://www.thelincolnforum.net/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=36793


----------



## charlottenian

I enjoyed it (using my free week from my 1st timeshare purchase on eBay) at the Space View Park in Titusville, FL.... Amazing feat of energy


----------



## DVB42

STS-135 is now targeted for July 8th at 11:40am EDT. This flight is the final one!


----------



## MichaelColey

Does anyone have a guess as to when they'll start the lottery for tickets to the last launch?


----------



## DVB42

A very large crowd is anticipated and I am guessing they are trying to make ticket distribution as fair as possible.  They would like the tickets to go to actual viwers rather than scalpers that will resale on eBay at a higher price. It will be hard to prevent scalping. Ticket sales should be released soon since the scheduled flight is 1.5 months away.

I have made reservations to be there. The crowd will likely be huge.


----------



## riverdees05

How do you apply for the Lottery?


----------



## DVB42

You can apply for tickets via the following link.

http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/space-shuttle-launch-viewing-tickets.aspx


----------



## DVB42

Registration for the STS-135 ticket lottery will begin on May 30th and run through June 5th. Following registration, a drawing will select those lucky ones who get to purchase tickets. The causeway viewing site will cost $61 for adults and $51 for children. The causeway is a really good spot but there are a lot of good viewing areas that are free. 

The following link provides details if you are interested in the ticket option:

http://web.venue365.com/ksc/index.jsp?ic_campID=4&ic_pkw=GH_STS135_May11


----------



## MichaelColey

Registration for the ticket lottery is open!

http://web.venue365.com/ksc/index.jsp


----------



## riverdees05

Thanks, signed up for the lottery!


----------



## Sea Six

These are my favorite pictures:

1) from the ground:







2) from the air:


----------



## villagerep

*Phone Number*

This number has been around for years.  It gives the latest launch information about all upcoming manned and unmanned launches at KSC and CCAFS: 321-867-INFO (4636).


----------



## MichaelColey

We weren't chosen for the lottery and apparently causeway tickets are sold out, but we did get chosen for a secondary purchase of Visitor Complex Tickets ($45.58 for adults, $34.98 for kids 3-11).



DVB42 said:


> STS-135 has officially slipped into July with no defined target date by NASA. Unofficially some are suggesting "no earlier than" July 12-15. My guess is that it will even slip further.


It looks like they're saying 7/8 now.  Do you still think this will delay further?  We'll be in Orlando almost the entire month of August.

Does anyone know, are kids under 3 free?  I'm tempted to buy an extra kids ticket just to be sure.  Our 1 year old will be with us.

I've been trying to buy for the past half hour, but keep getting "Tickets are not available together in the quantity you requested in this section at this time. Please try a different section, or fewer tickets." and other error messages.


----------



## riverdees05

Has anyone else heard back from the ticket lottery?  We haven't.


----------



## lisa1001

riverdees05 said:


> Has anyone else heard back from the ticket lottery?  We haven't.



Just heard back today.  We didn't win.


----------



## MichaelColey

MichaelColey said:


> I've been trying to buy for the past half hour, but keep getting "Tickets are not available together in the quantity you requested in this section at this time. Please try a different section, or fewer tickets." and other error messages.


I gave up after about an hour.  I had too many other things to do today.

I went back, and now they're sold out.

If it gets delayed and the launch goes off while we're in Orlando, we'll just go to one of the free launch viewing areas.


----------



## DVB42

I believe the launch will take place on July 8th as currently scheduled unless there is a technical issue later on. Because of budget issues and possible federal cuts, NASA is pushing ahead sooner than expected.

I know of eight persons that applied for the ticket lottery and all eight failed to win.



MichaelColey said:


> We weren't chosen for the lottery and apparently causeway tickets are sold out, but we did get chosen for a secondary purchase of Visitor Complex Tickets ($45.58 for adults, $34.98 for kids 3-11).
> 
> It looks like they're saying 7/8 now.  Do you still think this will delay further?  We'll be in Orlando almost the entire month of August.
> 
> Does anyone know, are kids under 3 free?  I'm tempted to buy an extra kids ticket just to be sure.  Our 1 year old will be with us.
> 
> I've been trying to buy for the past half hour, but keep getting "Tickets are not available together in the quantity you requested in this section at this time. Please try a different section, or fewer tickets." and other error messages.


----------



## riverdees05

Got my email, finally.  Didn't win, but maybe I did on powerball.  Anyways, at least we got to see Discovery from accross the river.


----------



## Beaglemom3

I, too, was not picked for the two previous launches.

I checked out Ebay and found a very honest seller. We got one car placard and two admissions to KSC. It was great and I consider it money very well spent.

The only thing about watching it from KSC is that you don't see the initial firing up of the engines due to the tree line, but when the booster and rocket clear the tree line, it is spectacular.

I think you're about 3-4 miles (as the crow flies) from the launch pad at KSC.

The delayed rumble that comes across is awesome.


----------



## riverdees05

Hope it doesn't get delayed for you.


----------



## DVB42

STS-135 is still on for July 8th. Once again I will be there. We are staying at Disney Wilderness Lodge for the week. Hopefully there will be no delays.


----------



## CapriciousC

Just heard on the local radio that the weather forecast for the launch is "not good."  They had a soundbite from a NASA rep who said they may have to scrub.

Could still go off as planned, obviously, but the whole southeastern coast is slated for thunderstorms through the weekend.


----------



## Sea Six

I'd say the weather forecast is terrible.  We've had rain every day, and now NOAA has Florida in a tropical system. 

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## CapriciousC

I heard another update on the radio - they're now saying there's about a 60% chance that the weather will force them to scrub.

We're a few hours north here in Savannah, but we've gotten enough rain today alone that I'm considering asking the husband to build an ark.


----------



## Beaglemom3

It's away - and safely !

God Speed.


----------



## Rene McDaniel

So, yeah -- the shuttle went up today!

I saw it on CNN, but were there any Tuggers who were able to see it live in Florida?   We were in Florida, but we left on Tuesday, missing the launch by just 3 days.   

-- Rene


----------



## Lets Get Going

*Atlantis*

Hubby and I live in Cape Canaveral and were fortunate enough to be really, really close to the launch.  It was awesome!


----------



## DVB42

The launch was fantastic!  Since I failed to get Causeway tickets we watched from Titusville. There were seven people in my group. As pointed out, the weather was iffy up to launch time. With this being the last shuttle mission, there was a lot of emotion displayed. This is the end of a great era. I am not sure what the total crowd size estimates end up, but it was packed with people.


----------



## DVB42

The Space Shuttle docked with the International Space Station this morning for the final time. The twelve-day mission will conclude with a final touchdown at Kennedy Space Center. Hopefully some of you will be able to observe the reentry and landing.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Launch on NASA TV*

Although we didn't get to see the launch in person (this being the second time in the past year that we scheduled a trip to Orlando with our grandson in an effort to see a launch, both times the launch being delayed beyond our travel dates), we did watch it on NASA TV.  Although certainly not as fantastic as seeing it in person, it was quite spectacular and emotional just seeing it on a big screen TV!  The 8 year old was awe struck!


----------



## richardfleming

*space shuttle*

After several weather delays, the space shuttle Atlantis lifted off Friday for the closing journey of the shuttle program. The instant was an emotional one for several linked to the program, but concluding this chapter will open new ones in NASA's investigation of the cosmos. The proof is here: Space Shuttle Atlantis lifts off on its final mission.


----------



## JeffW

Did anyone watch the live coverage (HDnet had 2 hrs of coverage), particularly with the vent cap?  They showed the vent cap being being lifted up  But then they had another (sort of long shot) with a 'Live' logo on the screen, but it showed the vent cap down.  Huh?  Switch back to the first camera, you see it being swung to the side.  Back to the other camera, cap still down.  WTF!

Then the had to no-go call at I think T-31s because of "uncertainty over the vent cap".  They said they were looking at instrumentation, but I have to think someone was watching the video, and asked, "why does that supposedly live picture still show the vent cap down?".   Would have been nice if they said, "there appears to be an incorrect camera feed, but the sensors show the cap as retracted."  Then they continued, and everything went off after that normally.

It was nice that the weather didn't stop the launch, but looks like from the ground, not a lot of contrast difference between the engine plume and the overcast sky.  I'm sure it's a different sight when it's rising thru a cloud-free, blue sky.

Jeff


----------



## DVB42

The final opportunity to see a Space Shuttle landing is rapidly approaching. Atlantis is targeted to land at Kennedy on 20 July at 7:06 am.


----------



## DVB42

Yesterday the shuttle crew returned to Houston. There was a large crowd gathered to greet them as they flew into Ellington Field which is near the NASA Johnson Space Center. My office is at Ellington and within walking distance to the reception. There were a lot of teary eyes as we witnessed the end of the 30 year Space Shuttle program. There was also a lot of optimism about the future of the space program.

Personally, I am a strong advocate of space exploration and technology advancement in general. I have a lot of fond memories of the shuttle program and look forward to new and future endeavors.

Thanks for everyone's comments on this thread concerning the shuttle program.


----------

